# Is it normal to pay a fee when sending your resume



## Sherriej04 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello I live in the USA and I have been sending my resume to Dubai. I am receiving replys back saying I have been shortlisted. But they are asking that I pay a fee. Is this normal?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I am going to take a wild guess at this one and say HELL NO!


----------



## Sherriej04 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Mchoc (Jul 24, 2011)

Nope you shouldn't be paying for most jobs...


----------



## Sherriej04 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

They are so many scams out there from email,phone to mail . You have to be smart, if you have to pay to receive benefits,money etc it is a scam It does not matter It could be a lottery,job, or the classic contact from a lawyer from some african country.Be smart


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

While out here in Dubai I registered with a couple of job sites and within a matter of days I had about 3 suitable jobs, (very attractive salaries etc.) requesting that I attend an interview. Naturally I email back the job site indicating my interest and then WHAM..... 'madam, this is what it will cost you for us to register you with these Companies blah blah' WTF??? Obviously I replied voicing my displeasure and that evidently the vacancies were manufactured and so on. They sent me back quite a scathing email and I recall them saying 'There's no such thing as a free lunch!' Pfft - yep REAL professional organisation


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> They sent me back quite a scathing email and I recall them saying 'There's no such thing as a free lunch!' Pfft - yep REAL professional organisation



About free lunches, many companies here believe that not only should you pay for lunch, but that they should be paid the price of 2 lunches for every lunch that you take. 

That is why they try to take money from you even though they will get their commision and fees from the hiring company.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm skeptical of statements like these. I've interacted with many recruiters/agencies and every single one that has went beyond a phone/email exchange has been quite pleasant. 

It might just be how you interact with them. 

-md000/Mike




Tropicana said:


> About free lunches, many companies here believe that not only should you pay for lunch, but that they should be paid the price of 2 lunches for every lunch that you take.
> 
> That is why they try to take money from you even though they will get their commision and fees from the hiring company.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

There are bunch of job websites that are scam. Jobsindubai.com is one of them. Be careful! They are officially scam!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

md000 said:


> I'm skeptical of statements like these. I've interacted with many recruiters/agencies and every single one that has went beyond a phone/email exchange has been quite pleasant.
> 
> It might just be how you interact with them.
> 
> -md000/Mike


I am not talking about all recruiting companies, just some of them. None of the well known companies here charge candidates for forwarding resumes. Some of the small ones do even, and even then they are scams in that they dont actually arrange interviews with the companies


----------



## Sherriej04 (Jul 14, 2011)

Did this happen to you resently? And have you been able to fine employment yet? Do you believe it is better to be in the UAE then apply for employment or apply from a distant?


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

In what field or sector are you job seeking Sherriej? here are some sites you can check out

NADIA, Jobs in the UAE
www.gulftalent.com
Jobs in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, and UAE | Bayt.com
Jobs in Gulf - Jobs in Middle East - Jobs in Dubai - Gulf Jobs - Career Options in UAE Saudi Arabia Qatar Kuwait Oman Bahrain
Job Search | one search. all jobs. Indeed
Return To Origin


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

md000 said:


> I'm skeptical of statements like these. I've interacted with many recruiters/agencies and every single one that has went beyond a phone/email exchange has been quite pleasant.
> 
> It might just be how you interact with them.
> 
> -md000/Mike


What does interaction have to do with being charged? There are many so-called agencies running scams in Dubai. They receive a CV, contact the potential candidate saying that they have a position that they are perfectly suited for, the potential candidate (or sucker) goes to the agency and then they hit you with a fee for a position that doesn't exist and there are 12 other people in the waiting area who were drawn in with the same line.

The agencies that are legit don't charge fees. There are more legit agencies than non-legit.

It is against the law to charge applicants fees. When someone comes across such an agency it should be reported to the MOL.


----------



## Sherriej04 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the websites. I am looking in the manufacturing/distributors field. Any help will be great. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

Use linkedin to network with and follow some of the manufacturing/distributors in the UAE.Have an international format cv.Research the type of compensation, benefits and pay for the position you are seeking. They are pages on the forum as well as using search engine.

more jobs sites
Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai
Jobs in Gulf - Jobs in Middle East - Jobs in Dubai - Gulf Jobs - Career Options in UAE Saudi Arabia Qatar Kuwait Oman Bahrain


----------



## mobayjam (Jul 16, 2011)

The link shows a comprehensive list of job types and pay scales. 
Salaries in Dubai


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Sherrie, place an ad also on Dubizzle, that's how I managed to acquire my job. 

Good luck


----------

